# Hypo's And Tiredness



## KAREN1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi I Am Having Regular Hypo's At Least One Sometimes Two A Day And Afterwards I Feel So Tired And Drained Is This Normal? Does Anyone Else Feel This Way? I Am Still Off Work And Glad That I Am As I Wouldn't Feel Able To Cope Just Yet With These Hypo's.


----------



## Copepod (Feb 22, 2009)

As you are newly diagnosed - Dec 08, I think? - are these true hypos ie low blood sugar recorded by your meter, OR feeling shaky etc, because your body had got used to running high blood sugar levels, and now "thinks"  that it's low, when in fact, it's just returning to normal levels?
Most people do feel a but tired after an episode of hypoglycaemia has been corrected, but also most people feel a bit tired in the face of a lifelong medical condition. 
Either way, things will get easier, gradually, but with some set backs as well. It's worth talking to your diabetes specialist nurse or anyone else in your diabetes team who is approachable - they may be able to suggest some local support and / or advise you, looking at the records you keep of food, insulin, activity, blood sugar levels etc.


----------



## KAREN1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Yes I Was Diagnosed In Dec 08. These Are True Hypo's Feel Very Shaky Etc And Meter Just Confirms Them I Am Going To See Specialist Tommorow So Hopefully Will Get Them Sorted Out Thanks Copepod For Your Help


----------



## bev (Feb 22, 2009)

Alex always feels tired after a hypo - he had 4 in one day once! He also goes very pale etc.. but he bounces back as soon as he has had some proper food in him! Bev


----------



## JULIE (Feb 22, 2009)

*Hypos&tiredness*

Hi Karen So Sorry That You Are Getting So Many Hypos. I Definitely Feel Tired Afterwards But It Depends On How Low  I Go  Questions I Would Ask You Are Do You Get Good Warning Signs Of Hypos,to Prevent You Felling Under The Weather. I Get Yawning Signs Together With The Incapacity To Think Straight First Then Sweating Next. Hope Things Get Better Very Soon For You.


----------



## janine19 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi Karen,
Hope things improve soon. I feel exhausted after a hypo and feel pretty rubbish for rest of day too. I too was diagnosed in dec and  last week had hypo everyday even though i reduced my novorapid. Seen nurse and told im in honeymoon period. They changed things and so far have been ok. Fingers crossed it will continue. 

Good luck x


----------



## Gasman1975 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi Karen, I have been diagnosed type 1 for 8 years and still feel very tired after most hypos. At the moment I seem to be high 2 hours after lunch but then 2 hours later the levels drop dramatically even tho I haven't added any insulin or done any exttra exercise!! You do get used to it tho so don't worry.

Good luck with it all x


----------



## sofaraway (Feb 23, 2009)

For me it depends on the severity of the hypo how drained I feel. For mild ones with few symptoms I tend to bounce back once blood sugar is back in range. For the ones with lots of symptoms, sweating, shaking etc, then I feel very drained afterwards. I think it's due to the adrenaline released whilst hypo. I feel this same kinda drained feeling after times when i have had big adrenaline releases not related to hypos.


----------



## Daisy (Feb 24, 2009)

Dotto with sofaraway - exactly the same - always depends on severity.


----------

